# Apartment Sharing with Westerners?



## nrrenshaw (May 14, 2010)

Hello,

I'm a 25 year old single Australian female looking to relocate to Dubai in July. My question is about apartment sharing. I'm looking to move in with a bunch of other female westerners, simply because I want to social with people of similar backgrounds... Which website is best for finding accom for expats? Is anyone looking for a flat mate in this time period?

Thanks


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Try Dubizzle


----------



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

post an ad on dubizzle, there are usually loads of ads for flat share. I was in a similar position and found some great housemates on there.


----------

